# zoloft



## katsarloki (Jan 21, 2002)

hi, a few months ago i was prescribed zoloft for anxiety. i have social phobia which i feel has a very strong link to ibs. i don't really enjoy going out, but i will have to deal with the stress of a uni course whihc i will start in less than a month. i've been too worried about taking zoloft up until now because of the side effects of diarrhea. it also worries me that you can't just go off it easily - you have to ease off slowly. my natropath has given me golden seal and slippery elm to deal with the ibs-d. it seems to be working. has anyone had any experience with zoloft who would mind telling me how it effects your ibs-d and/or anxiety? my problem is partially psychological and part bowel/allergy. i just don't know how i'm going to be able to cope with the first few days on campus, not to mention with zoloft. i also can't take imodium because it makes me really constipated.


----------

